# Pure Vita Food



## Mrs.Prickles (Aug 3, 2013)

I am a new owner and the person I got Mrs. Prickles from was only giving them Natural Balance cat food and I want to slowly get her onto a few more foods for a better mix.

I have added a few kibbles of Natural Balance Green Pea and Chicken so far and will be slowly adding more of this to her currant feedto get her used to a new food and would like to add in a few more kinds of food over time.

Would Pure Vita from Nutri Source be a good choice to add? And if anyone has an opinion on a few others I should add that would be great.

Thank you in advance.

http://www.nutrisourcedogfood.com/purevita/grain_free


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

That is on the higher end of fat/protein. Maybe add a different protein source instead of just chicken? Like duck or turkey or fish (although fish can lead to smelly poops)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks fine to me.  The fat is a bit high, but just keep an eye on her weight and body shape. If she's a runner, the fat shouldn't hurt, but if she's normal teardrop shape, you'll want to watch for her putting on extra chub from the fat. 

If you do end up looking for other protein sources, turkey is usually an easy one to find, and Solid Gold has lamb for the main ingredient.


----------



## Mrs.Prickles (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank You Tom and Kelsey. I will either go shopping for other foods or I might even go to one of the vendors on here and buy a lb of their mix since I only have one hedgie and that will last a long time.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

A pound should last about two or three months I think.


----------



## Mrs.Prickles (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank is what I figure and then I will get a fresh supply for her. 

She is also has been getting a small meal worm when I take her out and she loves them. I think they call it bribery but hey what ever works for bonding!! She will roll onto her sie to get a belly rub when she is sleeping in my hand now!


----------

